
Show HN: MCServer – A FOSS Minecraft server in C++, with Lua plugins - bearbin
https://github.com/mc-server/MCServer
======
jamescun
One thing that Minecraft has been missing, and that servers such as Bukkit
tried to implement is an API for plugins. Looking through the docs, the LUA
API[1] makes it seem as easily extendable as Garry's Mod.

[1] [http://mc-server.xoft.cz/LuaAPI/](http://mc-server.xoft.cz/LuaAPI/)

~~~
bearbin
Yes. The API is very good, and we already have some plugins that work quite
well - for example a copy of the Bukkit WorldEdit mod: [http://forum.mc-
server.org/showthread.php?tid=870](http://forum.mc-
server.org/showthread.php?tid=870)

~~~
Filligree
Any plans to support Forge?

~~~
thecatspaw
forge is java. unless they somehow manage to run java mods, I doubt it.

------
logfromblammo
I tried out MCServer for a while. I put it back on the shelf after discovering
that the redstone simulator was not as functional as the official server, and
there are subtle behavioral differences in the things that do work. Between
the two, some complex device designs that work on the official server break on
MCServer.

But with respect to system resources, it's very frugal.

~~~
charlesdm
I'd imagine MCServer to be extremely valuable to server hosts, no? As far as I
know, the official server uses a ton of resources

------
slipstream-
Nice. A bunch of friends of mine play Minecraft, but I never really got into
it. So I decided to look into the protocol, and coded a chat-only minecraft
server in dlang, which the Mojang client can connect to. (I never released it,
even though I meant to as OSS)

------
jasonjayr
This is an interesting project. There _DOES_ exist Minetest, which is c++
based, and uses lua entirely for running the worlds it serves. It's GPL for
server + client.

See [http://www.minetest.net/](http://www.minetest.net/)

~~~
adrusi
Minetest isn't compatible with minecraft though. This project lets players
connect using the Mojang proprietary client (and currently that's the only
client).

------
cengizIO
They should pick a _working_ donation medium though. Gratipay seems broken
beyond recognition and I'm desperately throwing my cc to my monitor for the
last twenty minutes.

------
techplex
The link should be [https://github.com/mc-
server/MCServer](https://github.com/mc-server/MCServer)

------
poizan42
Why yet another one? There is already
[https://github.com/fador/mineserver](https://github.com/fador/mineserver)
which could use more people working on it.

~~~
pekk
Is that one better? Why?

~~~
poizan42
Dunno, but it has been under development for longer and seems to have the same
goals so I was wondering why the creator made a new one or if he/she was
unaware of the existence of mineserver. From the downvotes I've got I take it
that such a discussion isn't welcome around here though.

~~~
bearbin
MCServer is actually an older project than mineserver, it was originally
created in 2011 by FakeTruth.

~~~
decode
Both projects seem to be quite mature, but according to the git history,
mineserver is older. The first commit of mineserver was on Oct. 12, 2010.

[https://github.com/fador/mineserver/commit/399bca07f66b2882b...](https://github.com/fador/mineserver/commit/399bca07f66b2882b3907d6a721bb3245bd26503)

The first MCServer commit was about a year later, on Oct. 3, 2011.

[https://github.com/mc-
server/MCServer/commit/cc2b15a2335db9a...](https://github.com/mc-
server/MCServer/commit/cc2b15a2335db9a2c1f2e8549b028b179b105a1a)

~~~
NiLSPACE
Though I'm not completely sure which one is older, MCServer was closed source
for a while, so there are no commits before that time.

